# Hi



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm getting ready to start breeding Feeder mice and I've come to look for good advice on caring for my mice. I plan on feeding them Mazuri Rodent food, along with veggies and fruits.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you, Aridies

:welcome1

I hope you enjoy the forums, you should find all the info you're looking for on here!
Careful on those fruit and veggies, they are not really necessary to a mouses diet.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

@tratallen
Oh I didn't know that. I'm so used to raising Ratties!


----------

